# How do you upload videos please?



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

ive tried but nothing seems to work. Thank you in advance for any help.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

I just click on 'Insert other media' and then copy and paste the video into that.


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Mingster said:


> I just click on 'Insert other media' and then copy and paste the video into that.


thank you. I will try that.


----------

